# مفاجأة : فيديو تعليمي للحام القوس الكهربي - الجزء الأول- Arc Welding (DVD1)



## zidaan (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*مفاجأة : فيديو تعليمي للحام القوس الكهربي - Arc Welding (DVD1)







Arc Welding (DVD1)
XviD | DVDRip | AVI | 44 mins | 640 x 480 | 29.97fps | MPEG 104 Kbps | 700 MB
Genre: Welding

“ Every welding project, from fabrication to repair, is completed one weld bead at a time. Whether you're just starting out or trying to improve your skills, the first step is to learn how to consistently run good weld beads.

Arc Welding I covers welding machines, AC/DC, polarity, welding leads, electrode holders and filter lenses along with demonstrations of the characteristics and uses of the common welding rods. In-depth explanations of the basic fundamentals, with close-up video of the actual weld, include starting the arc, arc force, arc gap, rod angles, rod movement, travel speed, and setting the amperage. Using digital editing to slow down and stop the motion, close-up demonstrations provide an understanding of the molten weld puddle, and show exactly where to watch the puddle during the weld. Also included are extremely clear video demonstrations of actual welds in the flat, horizontal, vertical, and overhead positions using E6010/E6011, E6013 and E7018. Approcimately 44 minutes.

An excellent video for beginners to intermediate welders.
















*links

http://hotfile.com/dl/12197671/6c38f...D.avi.001.html

and

http://hotfile.com/dl/12197730/b898e...D.avi.002.html

and

http://hotfile.com/dl/12197761/58ddb...D.avi.003.html

and

http://hotfile.com/dl/12197830/21d20...D.avi.004.html

and

http://hotfile.com/dl/12197929/8a02e...D.avi.005.html

and

http://hotfile.com/dl/12197996/836dd...D.avi.006.html

and

http://hotfile.com/dl/12198103/58023...D.avi.007.html



or

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah8b...g_1DVD_avi_001

and

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah8b...g_1DVD_avi_002

and

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah8b...g_1DVD_avi_003

and

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah8b...g_1DVD_avi_004

and

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah8b...g_1DVD_avi_005

and

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah8b...g_1DVD_avi_006

and

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah8b...g_1DVD_avi_007​


----------



## ENG-COOL (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يأخى zidaan لاكن المشكلة كيفية تشغيل هذه الملفات


----------



## سيدالجعفري (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن اشف المضخه الطردة المركزية


----------



## zidaan (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي ENG -COOL تستطيع تشغيل هده الملفات عن طريق برنامج GOM Media Player

وهو برنامج صغير حوالي 6 ميجا ومجاني . أليك الصفحة وبها رابط التنزيل 

http://download.cnet.com/GOM-Media-Player/3000-13632_4-10551786.html


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (1 يناير 2010)

Dear Zidan, thank you for the share, could you have them in one link on rapidshare?


----------



## zidaan (1 يناير 2010)

للاسف ليست متوفرة برابط واحد ، ولكن صدقني تستحق التنزيل ... وفقك الله


----------



## جمال أمين (21 يونيو 2011)

السادة ملتقى المهندسين العرب المحترمين: السيد محمد فوزي المحترم
ذكرتم في موقعكم (مفاجأة : فيديو تعليمي للحام القوس الكهربي - الجزء الأول) ولا اعرف ان كانت المفاجأة في الفيديو نفسه ام في طريقة تنزيل الملف من منتداكم فلقد بذلت جهدا كبيرا لانزال الملف ولكن النتيجة وللاسف صفر , رجاء" افيدوني في كيفية تنزيل الملف مع الشكر الجزيل
العضوالمهندس : جمال أمين


----------

